# Lost Girl, Bitten swap Syfy timeslots



## HTH (Aug 28, 2000)

Suddenly, _Lost Girl_ is scheduled this Monday and next (1/27 and 2/2) for 10/9c and _Bitten_ for 8/7c, reverse of what they were before. If you're only watching one of them, check for conflicts. _Being Human_ maintains at 9/8c.

Presumably they remembered that _Lost Girl_ historically has had more partial nudity and blurred content, though it is currently rated TV-14 while new series _Bitten_ is TV-MA. Or they want to give freshman series _Bitten_ a chance to have more viewership in an earlier timeslot. Personally, I think they should have waited until _Being Human_ finished its run before introducing a new werewolf series.

This Monday's also the night _The Following_ re-airs on Fox after it's post-game scheduling season premiere debacle. Back-to-back episodes 8/7c and 9/8c. _Almost Human_ returns next week, 8/7c with _The Following_ settling into the 9/8c slot.

_Almost Human_ on Fox, then _Being Human_ on Syfy. Hmm.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I assume the American showings of Bitten are edited, since the Canadian ones (which air a couple days earlier, on Saturdays) have pretty R-rated sex.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up. I watch Bitten and Being Human, so I'll have to check my 'to do' list.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

You have a Tivo, why do you care?

Just kidding... might have to change priority, etc..


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I assume the American showings of Bitten are edited, since the Canadian ones (which air a couple days earlier, on Saturdays) have pretty R-rated sex.


Retrieved the first 3 episodes of Bitten by alternate means, and am going to watch the SyFy versions as well to see if anything was cut.

First episode did have some sex, but nothing was seen that we don't see on cable anyway (FX type Cable, not SyFy or USA type Cable)

Found out about the show too late to get the first episode SyFy airing, recording it sometime Saturday, I think.

Stopped bothering getting the alternate Lost Girl episodes, noting they didn't cut out all that much, as far as I could tell.

phox


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Lost Girl has already aired the entire season in Canada except for the finale which airs this Sunday. I've already seen all episodes acquired via torrents so I just delete the upcoming recordings from my schedule list as I've already seen them. I use WMC and it automatically adjusts for any schedule changes, as should your Tivos.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mr.unnatural said:


> Lost Girl has already aired the entire season in Canada except for the finale which airs this Sunday.


I believe there are two left...it's supposed to be a 13-episode season, and 11 have aired (in Canada) so far.


----------

